# I need to know!!



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Does anyone know a breeder in Texas named Rebecca Allen?? One of my dogs is from there and I was just wondering if this person has a puppy mill???

Certificate of Pedigree reads as follows:

Sire: Lindy Little White Boy

Dam: Lil Dorothy

Breeder Rebecca Allen - all in Texas


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, Carl and Rebecca Allen are on the USDA "puppymill" list in Simms, Texas:

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf

Carl Allen was also disciplined by the AKC:

*The AKC's Management Disciplinary Committee has suspended the following individuals from all AKC privileges for a period of two years, effective May 13, 2002, and imposed a $2000 fine each for having refused to permit an inspection of records and practices, as provided by Chapter 4, Section 7 of the Rules Applying to Registration and Discipline:


Carl Allen (Simms, TX) - Multiple Breeds

*American Kennel Club - May 2002 AKC Board Minutes


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Omg*

cannot wait till husband gets home! this is so very, very sad.... my poor baby:angry:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just pray it isn't one of the Maltese you bred. Puppy mill dogs can carry genes for all sorts of conditions they can pass on to their offspring. Sadly, many of those "genetic time bombs" don't go off for many years, long after the dog has been bred.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*So very very angry*

Hi:

Yes, Mimie is Cappi & Max's mom. I am at a loss fo words. just been so depressed since I found out! Do you happen to know the Kennel's name? are they still in business :angry::angry:

I wish I would have know about these sites sooner.

But I thank you so much! ((())))


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, they are still in business. I found an inspection report from September 2010 in the USDA database. They are licensed under their names, no kennel name.

Did you get Mimie from a pet shop?


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Thank you*

I have been devastated ALL day. The only positive is that Mimie is spayed and Cappi and Max will be neutured 2 weeks after Monday's boosters.

I nipped this at the butt k: and I am so glad I did! my husband wanted to go where he purchased Mimie and tell them a few things. I was wondering if it is legal to post their names and towns EVERYWHERE so people can BOLO.

I will keep my fingers crossed! I pray nothing happens to Mimie or my babes:smcry:I will also talk to the vet on Monday so that she is aware


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

((Oh Barbara)), I am so sorry - don't think of the worst - live everyday to the fullest - everyday counts - you know that better than most of us - you've been through so much in your life - you are a strong, wonderful person - a teacher of sorts - - -

It'll be OK - try not to prognosticate the future.

~Allie


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Yes, they are still in business. I found an inspection report from September 2010 in the USDA database. They are licensed under their names, no kennel name.
> 
> Did you get Mimie from a pet shop?


If you read the report (ya gotta enlarge it) the first line states: Food receptacles used for dogs and cats, must be readily accessible to all dogs and cats..." DOGS AND CATS? Is this standard language or are the Allen's also a cattery?




Maltbabe said:


> I have been devastated ALL day. The only positive is that Mimie is spayed and Cappi and Max will be neutured 2 weeks after Monday's boosters.
> 
> I nipped this at the butt k: and I am so glad I did! my husband wanted to go where he purchased Mimie and tell them a few things. I was wondering if it is legal to *post their names and towns EVERYWHERE so people can BOLO.*
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed! I pray nothing happens to Mimie or my babes:smcry:I will also talk to the vet on Monday so that she is aware


I posted this site in the Dubious Breeder thread - you can post your experience at: www.ripoff.com and by all means they expect you to name names, address', ect.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Marsha, they have to quote statute they have violated verbatim. It applies to both cats and dogs.

I agree. Rip Off Report is a good place to post your experience.

Have you checked the Better Business Bureau to see if there have been any complaints about either the pet shop or the Allens?


----------



## rayraylovespets (Apr 15, 2011)

My goodness you people are all insane. Why is this breeder a puppy mill? Ladysmom I blame you for this. There is no such thing as a "puppy mill" list, let alone a USDA puppy mill list. The breeders have a USDA license which is a good thing. A whole lot better than buying from someone who doesn't and NEVER gets inspected. This breeder has been in business for several years! They have one negative in their file after being inspected on 3 occasions. And did you read the exact problem on that inspection. Don't just read the category. They didn't have a cover on one of the food receptacles. I'm sure they are in compliance now. 

Maltbabe; Is there a problem with your dog? Is it sick? You shouldn't have any concerns if there is nothing wrong with him/her. I'm sure you love her to death and nothing said on this forum should say otherwise. 

Why do you all of a sudden feel so awful? Because someone falsely accused them of being a puppy mil and gave you misinformation? You are very naive and gullible. Now you want to defame them? Why? I ask you again. Is their a problem with your puppy?

Look, there are bad breeders and there are good breeders. There is nothing, absolutely nothing that can be found to say that Rebecca Allen is a bad breeder? She has one blip on her USDA file in several years. No complaints about sick, unhealthy or problem dogs anywhere. A bad breeder should be labeled a puppy mill, not one that hasn't had a single problem in several years.

Please people, stop stereotyping all breeders as puppy mills. If I bred dogs, whether 5, 10, 50, or a hundred and I don't have any problems, complaints or otherwise would you label me a puppy mil? If you would then you are wrong. What if I was recognized as the best breeder in the whole USA and had hundreds of positive comments, reviews, etc... and I bred hundreds of puppies a year would you consider me a puppy mil then? 

Look. A puppy mill should only be used to shame bad breeders. Those who don't do it ethically, and have bad reputations. 

Maltababe. Enjoy your dog. You're going to be happy for many years and probably won't have a single problem. All your worries now for what?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe you will help dogs everywhere by exposing these bad breeders. Your destiny?
All I have to tell you is that only after experience do you learn. When I think of the bad things I did {regarding the care of pets} I am mortified, but I didn't know any better.
I don't know how advanced in life you are, but I would guess you are young and by appearances advanced for your time. Just love your precious babies and crusade against those low-lives who try to profit at the expense of earth's precious creatures.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

rayraylovespets said:


> My goodness you people are all insane. Why is this breeder a puppy mill? Ladysmom I blame you for this. There is no such thing as a "puppy mill" list, let alone a USDA puppy mill list. The breeders have a USDA license which is a good thing. A whole lot better than buying from someone who doesn't and NEVER gets inspected. This breeder has been in business for several years! They have one negative in their file after being inspected on 3 occasions. And did you read the exact problem on that inspection. Don't just read the category. They didn't have a cover on one of the food receptacles. I'm sure they are in compliance now.
> 
> Maltbabe; Is there a problem with your dog? Is it sick? You shouldn't have any concerns if there is nothing wrong with him/her. I'm sure you love her to death and nothing said on this forum should say otherwise.
> 
> ...



*If you bred 100 Maltese dogs a year, you are GD right I would consider you a puppy mill. If you bred 50 a year...likewise.
If you bred one single dog or bitch who had not achieved their championship, I would consider you a non-reputable breeder. *


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Does anyone find it odd that RayRay just happens upon a 5 month old thread and posts a dissertation defending puppy mills?? I think I smell something.....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Does anyone find it odd that RayRay just happens upon a 5 month old thread and posts a dissertation defending puppy mills?? I think I smell something.....


Yup Pam - he or she is just here to stir up trouble.:angry: I'm not taking the BAIT!!! and advise others to do the same. Like your smelly fish drawing. Do you have an "I smell a rat" picture too, Pam. Think that could work as well. :angry:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I also find it interesting that this thread was resurrected by someone who made it their first post.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Yup Pam - he or she is just here to stir up trouble.:angry: I'm not taking the BAIT!!! and advise others to do the same. Like your smelly fish drawing. Do you have an "I smell a rat" picture too, Pam. Think that could work as well. :angry:


How about this??


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

rayraylovespets said:


> My goodness you people are all insane. Why is this breeder a puppy mill? Ladysmom I blame you for this. There is no such thing as a "puppy mill" list, let alone a USDA puppy mill list. The breeders have a USDA license which is a good thing. A whole lot better than buying from someone who doesn't and NEVER gets inspected. This breeder has been in business for several years! They have one negative in their file after being inspected on 3 occasions. And did you read the exact problem on that inspection. Don't just read the category. They didn't have a cover on one of the food receptacles. I'm sure they are in compliance now.
> 
> Maltbabe; Is there a problem with your dog? Is it sick? You shouldn't have any concerns if there is nothing wrong with him/her. I'm sure you love her to death and nothing said on this forum should say otherwise.
> 
> ...


What is your definition of a bad breeder?


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Stacy I doubt you will get a satisfactory response - obviously RayRay doesn't think that mass breeding dogs is a bad thing. 

Dogs are not livestock - they are companion animals. They should not be bred intensively in a "farming" situation or on a large scale. Nor should they be sold in pet shops. 

There is a USDA list which roughly translates into a puppy mill list in the sense that the USDA list is a record of large scale dog breeders. Anyone who is breeding at such a large scale is likely un-reputable and would be called a puppy mill by most ethical dog lovers or breeders. 

The OP is/was upset because she was not aware that her dog was bred in a large-scale scenario with no health testing/screening and she is/was worried that her dog might have genetic diseases which she has now passed on to her puppies. 

RayRay why don't you tell us alittle about yourself - like why you decided to post on such an old thread without introducing yourself? Are you by any chance Mr or Mrs Allen? What exactly do you know about dog breeding (any experience) and why is large-scale breeding OK (to you)?


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Mimie*

Mimie is healthy dog. yes but after ALL I have learned in this group I have FORBIDDEN my husband to EVER purchase a pet from a Pet shop again. 

Anyone that breeds for profit in mass amounts is a puppy mill in my eyes this is true for people with 1 Dam or 5. I am and I will always be devastated with the fact that my baby came from a mill.

Since I found out I am paranoid and ALL of my dogs are spayed and neutured. I have seen way too many cases of abandonment of pets here to breed my pets. I have 4 Malts and I adore them. I waited until my kids flew the nest to offer my fluff balls the love and attention they deserve.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Luna'sMom said:


> Stacy I doubt you will get a satisfactory response - obviously RayRay doesn't think that mass breeding dogs is a bad thing.
> 
> Dogs are not livestock - they are companion animals. They should not be bred intensively in a "farming" situation or on a large scale. Nor should they be sold in pet shops.
> 
> ...


LMAO! I was going to welcome Rebecca to the forum...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Sylie said:


> *If you bred 100 Maltese dogs a year, you are GD right I would consider you a puppy mill. If you bred 50 a year...likewise.
> If you bred one single dog or bitch who had not achieved their championship, I would consider you a non-reputable breeder. *


:goodpost:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Personally, I really resent that this _person_ has chosen to call themselves Ray-Ray. My most handsome coton is named Ray and some of my friends call him RayRay...like MiMi and RuRu. 
If I had noticed that this thread was older than my dear departed Lily, I would not have responded. But I did.

Apparently this dreadful person who makes money off of dogs googled herself and found an old SM thread. Yes, and poor creature is stupid enough to bring up her many faultS for us to review once again...thinking to clear her name. IDIOT.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Personally, I really resent that this _person_ has chosen to call themselves Ray-Ray. My most handsome coton is named Ray and some of my friends call him RayRay...like MiMi and RuRu.
> If I had noticed that this thread was older than my dear departed Lily, I would not have responded. But I did.
> 
> Apparently this dreadful person who makes money off of dogs googled herself and found an old SM thread. Yes, and poor creature is stupid enough to bring up her many faultS for us to review once again...thinking to clear her name. IDIOT.


Just a gentle reminder that first hand experiences are what we are supposed to share, not making assumptions about breeders. I am definitely not disagreeing with you here, just don't want you to get into trouble for calling someone stupid or an idiot.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Luna'sMom said:


> Stacy I doubt you will get a satisfactory response - obviously RayRay doesn't think that mass breeding dogs is a bad thing.
> 
> Dogs are not livestock - they are companion animals. They should not be bred intensively in a "farming" situation or on a large scale. Nor should they be sold in pet shops.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

I would also like to know why RayRay thinks it's ok to breed 100 dogs a year. 

Commercial breeders ARE puppy mills. Some commercial breeders have clean facilities and may not actively abuse dogs - but keeping dogs in cages their entire lives so they can produce as many litters as their poor bodies can (or can't) handle IS ABUSIVE. 
Knowledge about puppy mill conditions is becoming mainstream and more and more people are saying "NO MORE". I don't think any of us will be sad when you are out of a job RayRay.

(Although cattle are not companion animals I don't think they deserve the inhumane and barbaric way they are treated on factory farms. RayRay would probably disagree as long as the facilities are clean.)


----------

